# Blind joke.



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Why are blind people banned from bungy jumping?

It sacres the s*** out of the dog.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Sorry, I just can't see the joke...


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> Sorry, I just can't see the joke...


BTW - The above was an attempt at humour :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, I just can't see the joke...
> ...


I saw it (but only just :wink: )

Maybe I'm partially sighted  :wink:


----------



## muTTley (Mar 15, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, I just can't see the joke...
> ...


i think you may have totally blown it by pointing that out :roll:


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

:lol:

Gee you guys!!!! :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

'Blinding' Joke! :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

as bad as

When does a blind parachutist know he is going to hit the ground ?

When the lead on the dog goes slack.............

Or

Why do girl parachutists wear knickers?

To stop them from whistling....

Enough


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

love the last one!!! :lol:


----------

